
VNC Viewer for iOS 3.9.0 – An Apology - willis936
https://help.realvnc.com/hc/en-us/articles/360007363278-VNC-Viewer-for-iOS-3-9-0-an-apology
======
willis936
For context, VNC Viewer iOS Version 3.9.0 released yesterday April 2, 2020 and
is still the current version on the app store. This is the changelog:

VNC Viewer for iOS 3.9.0 released This is a release of VNC Viewer for iOS
devices, used to control remote devices running a VNC server. Search "RealVNC"
in the app store.

This is a small update, but an important one. For our users who are connecting
to non-RealVNC servers, a subscription to VNC Viewer for iOS is now required
for an ad-free, smooth connection. You will see a prompt on your screen with
two options: watch an ad or subscribe.

